# Good hardy fish for cycling new tank?



## flipper

I am trying to cycle a new tank but cant find a good hardy fish to use. I am new to the whole cycling process, never worried about it years ago when I had a tank (or never knew). Anyideas or advice would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## Scuff

You can use Zebra Danios because they're essentially bulletproof, but fish like mollies, platies, and black and white skirt tetras work really well for cycling as well.

You can also attempt a fishless cycle, as well.


----------



## flipper

Thanks Scuff for replying so fast. I've had fish in the tank and they all died. I got a bottle of nitrifying bacteria and added to the tank this past Saturday, I did have 1 fish alive but it has met it's demise. So now I have no fish as of now and wondering if I should get some fish to put in for the cycle or try and let it go with out.


----------



## Scuff

Bottles of nitrifying bacteria can often times do more harm than good. The problem is that the bottles are often stored and transported like other hard goods, ie on a pallet left in a cold/godawful hot truck/warehouse. By the time most of them get to the store, most of the bacteria they may have originally contained is dead. I've had customers complain of water quality issues after using them, so I typically just don't use or recommend them.

Are you testing your water to check your parameters? You should have a test kit at home at all times, it's really an invaluable tool, especially while cycling a tank. Get one that tests for ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, pH, hardness, and alkalinity.


----------



## flipper

Right now i have:

Gh 60
Kh 80
ph 6.0
no2 0
no3 0-20

I have an in tank ammonia guage and it looks like 0.05


----------



## Scuff

Careful, the in-tank ammonia meters only work properly at a certain pH level, and they've been known to be inaccurate.


----------



## NeonShark666

The folllowing fish do fine in cycling:
White Mountain Clouds: cool temp, ph<7.5, very hardy
Female Bettas: warm temp, ph<7.5, available in many colors
Guppies: cool temp, ph>7.0, hard water
Mollies: warm temp, ph >7.5, hard water
Neon Tetras, ph<7.0, soft water (color not bright if unhappy)
Rasboras, ph<7.0, soft water
All of these fish are hardy and often very cheap at a fish shop.
Make sure to use plants in your cycling tank. They give your fish 
security and reduces the impact of Ammonia. Adjust your fish slowly
to your new tank. Introduce no more than 3 fish initially to the new tank.


----------



## Scuff

I wouldn't recommend neons for cycling a tank. That's just asking for dead fish.


----------



## idahop

I am currently using comet goldfish


----------



## jrman83

lol, which book did that come from? Neons a hardy fish....*r2


----------



## holly12

In my opinion, it's always better to cycle with fish, to get the bacteria growing faster. You can always use some "Cycle" - in the recommended dosages - to help with bacteria growth and maintenance. 

I used guppies when I cycled my tank. Usually during cycling, you loose a fish or two, (so it's best not to get super expensive fish to start with).

I have heard people say that live bearer fish, (guppies) are harder to keep all around though... my guppies haven't done well over all. I started my tank last June, and have replaced all my guppies since then - I had 8 - I now have 2 and I think one is sick. I don't get it, my water parameters, heat, lighting and filtration are all good...

Anyway, as for Neon Tetras, I've heard people say they are hardy and I've heard people say they are delicate. The LFS guy told me Cardinal Tetras (which look almost exactly the same, but don't have white bellies), are a little tougher than Neons.


----------



## Scuff

No...cardinals aren't even remotely more hardy than neons.


----------



## majerah1

Neons cardinals and glolight all three are not hardy fish.I have had them all and they are very sensitive to water.The ones I had were anyways.Danios are considered very hardy fish.Fishless cycling is best IMO,because you dont have to worry about hurting the fish in the process.Pure ammonia is a good thing to use for that.


----------



## beaslbob

flipper said:


> Thanks Scuff for replying so fast. I've had fish in the tank and they all died. I got a bottle of nitrifying bacteria and added to the tank this past Saturday, I did have 1 fish alive but it has met it's demise. So now I have no fish as of now and wondering if I should get some fish to put in for the cycle or try and let it go with out.


Ouch!

the bottles of stufff never never work.

What I would do is add fast growing live plants like anacharis/vals/wisteria.

Let the tank run with the plants for a week

then add a single male platty (or the zebra danios mentioned above) and not att food for a week. then stak up the tank and start feeding a flake per day.

the plants will condition the tank and prevent the cycle spikes by consuming the fish wastes.


my .02


----------



## philly7

beaslbob said:


> Ouch!
> 
> the bottles of stufff never never work.
> 
> What I would do is add fast growing live plants like anacharis/vals/wisteria.
> 
> Let the tank run with the plants for a week
> 
> then add a single male platty (or the zebra danios mentioned above) and not att food for a week. then stak up the tank and start feeding a flake per day.
> 
> the plants will condition the tank and prevent the cycle spikes by consuming the fish wastes.
> 
> 
> my .02


Hi,

For the 29 Gallon tank after one platty what else would be compatible to go with: angel fish, bettas (males? females?), cichlids, barbs, Killifish, Marble Hatchet, Molly. What would be a good Mix and how many of each to add to a 29 Gallon. I'd like to set up a Tropical bright fish tank:fish5:

Thank you!


----------



## beaslbob

philly7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the 29 Gallon tank after one platty what else would be compatible to go with: angel fish, bettas (males? females?), cichlids, barbs, Killifish, Marble Hatchet, Molly. What would be a good Mix and how many of each to add to a 29 Gallon. I'd like to set up a Tropical bright fish tank:fish5:
> 
> Thank you!


cichlids (and goldfish) eat plants. I do not recommend mollys as they tend to get a white cottoney fungus if Fw.

Hatchedfish are jumpers. barbs agressive.


But other can offer some suggestions.

the first fish does no have to be a platty. You can add one of other fish. then add more a week later.

my .02


----------



## philly7

beaslbob said:


> cichlids (and goldfish) eat plants. I do not recommend mollys as they tend to get a white cottoney fungus if Fw.
> 
> Hatchedfish are jumpers. barbs agressive.
> 
> 
> But other can offer some suggestions.
> 
> the first fish does no have to be a platty. You can add one of other fish. then add more a week later.
> 
> my .02


Could you please be more specific on how to add one of other fish? How many total should be in 29 g tank?


----------



## beaslbob

philly7 said:


> Could you please be more specific on how to add one of other fish? How many total should be in 29 g tank?


The idea is to add one of any fish and not add food for a week.

With platys you start with a male then a week later add a couple of females. They have babies so that in 6 months or so you have a tank full of platys.

Lotsa other fish (tetras, danios, barbs, angels, hatchetfish) are territorial and you need 5 or more to setup a pecking order where the one above and one below are more evenly matched to each fish. So when I start a neon tetra tank for instance I add one the 4 or more the next week.

angelfish (and other fish) would get too big for 5 fish so the is a concern.

So perhaps others can help.

my .02


----------



## susankat

My first tank I did a fishless cycle and was the easiest way to me so I didn't harm any fish. On the up note, with all my tanks I haven't cycled one since.


----------



## Justonce94

i heard that Female bettas and guppies are great fish for a cycling new tank. ALways test out different things so as to see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## jrman83

susankat said:


> My first tank I did a fishless cycle and was the easiest way to me so I didn't harm any fish. On the up note, with all my tanks I haven't cycled one since.


The best and safest method. Even with a planted tank. Zero risk.


----------

